# Disaster Relief 2006



## BlackenedTimber (Dec 14, 2005)

Howdy Everyone,

Morris Enterprises is being deployed in early 2006 to the Mississippi Region for Huricane Katrina relief, namely debris removal. 

We have filled a majority of needs in-house, but we may need subcontractors to provide either trucks for hauling, of machinery for loading trucks.

Specifically, tractor-trailers with a minimum capacity of 35 cu yds, triaxles with a minimum capacity of 20 cu yds, Wheel loaders w/ grapples, bobcats w/ grapples, and excavators w/ grapples. Also, support equipment, operators and drivers.

anybody who is interested in providing these services can e-mail me at [email protected].

The scope of the work has not been determinied yet, though I have two of my top people arriving in the area today to update me on the situation. I might add though, that one of my buddies got his hands on a 5-year contract with one tractor-trailer rig, and will be able to retire comfortably after his five years.

I should more details available to me within a few days,

TJ Morris
Owner/Operator
Morris Enterprises
[email protected]


----------



## protreecare (Dec 14, 2005)

You have a contract like this, and list the friggin saws that you own. When will you retire?


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Dec 15, 2005)

i love my saws, they are like children to me, or better yet pets...

and as for the contract, it took alot of work to get my hands on it. ALOT of work.

I could list all my other equipment, too, but why? I like my saws, and everyone else seems to list thier saws, so I figured i would list MY saws.

I'm actually only 22 yrs old, so I dont think that I will retire anytime soon, just stockpile my nest egg until I am old and grumpy, and my daily tasks consist of drinking scotch and yelling at people. I cant wait.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Dec 15, 2005)

yo protree, where in OK are you located?

i was just down there last month. My father lives in southeast OK, in Boswell, spitting distance from TX. Gods country down there. I love it.


----------



## protreecare (Dec 15, 2005)

Edmond, just on the north side of oklahoma city.


----------

